# Heavy Duty Snowtires



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

Has anyone heard of a decent set of snowtires? Before you answer I need an 'E' (10 ply) load rating. I do sanding so I'm often carrying quite a bit of weight. My truck came with B.F. Goodrich Rugged Trail TA's. Size 265/70-17 (manual says 245 is o.k.). After a long and exhaustive search online (tire rack etc.), and locally (company stores, private stores, Sears etc.). I was dissapointed to find out that there aren't any other tires made to these specs, BY ANYBODY! Apparently Dodge had these tires specially made for thier new Hemi trucks. I bought this truck for plowing and construction and wasn't planning on $$$ with larger rims/tires.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

try and find a set of new take-offs that are 16" or 16½" then you can go to a load "G" rated tire with around 3900# per tire capacity


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

You can't use the any smaller wheels than 17" on the new body style rams, the smaller wheels won't clear the brake calipers, also some of the aftermarket 17" steel wheels won't fit either.


----------



## hotsprings77 (Sep 8, 2003)

See if Nokian, Copper, or Mastercraft make a 17inch e-rated. They make great 16inch tires for my 99 dodge or my brothers 2000 f-350. good luck in your search


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

*snow tires*

 Agreed, I had a Tire Rack salesman mistakenly send me a set of 16" Blizzak/Winter Duelers (an excellent tire). They were HD rated. I didn't want to downsize for fear of messing up the computer etc. Also smaller means artificially high Odo/MPH readings unless I matched the original tires' circumference.  Too much to worry about.


----------



## BIGREDDODGE (Nov 16, 2003)

I have my stock Michelin tires on my 2500, they are 10 ply and work extremly well in the snow, i know you can get a michelin tire in that size


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

cooper tires are hd the stt i think check there website out


----------

